# Doctors appointment



## thejohn32 (Feb 6, 2010)

Hi

Quick question about seeing a doctor over here. My wife needs to a a doctor for something routine and we are with the medical centre in Peyia. 

Is it around the normal for the docs to charge 35 euro before even seeing you? I thought that was why we paid to enrol with them.


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

I think the Peyia centre enrolment fee is just to put your details on their system. A bit like a gym enrolment fee. You get nothing for it and it "ties" you to them.

In private hospitals a €35 charge is reasonable but I've never been charged before the consultation. Perhaps they just have a more centralised and efficient system.

Pete


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

The private clinic we use dosn't charge for enrolment but every appointment has a charge but not until after we have seen the doctor. Sometimes he dosn't charge us at all


----------



## thejohn32 (Feb 6, 2010)

Hello and thank you. Just thought id ask as its the first time we needed a doc out here and just wondered if that's the norm. And apparently it is - just another Cyprus quirk I guess


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

If I remember from last year, they charge €15 as a one off registration payment, after that you pay for your treatment and are never asked for it again.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

I remember many years ago when I went to see a doctor privately in the UK because I was fed up of being messed about by my local NHS surgery it cost me £50 just for the appointment so €35 for an appointment at a private clinic these days doesn't seem like a lot me.


----------



## thejohn32 (Feb 6, 2010)

That's great. Just making sure. Ofcoarse if it was me that was ill, I would not be asking, I would just man up. 

And if my wife now reads this it maybe two docs appointments we need !


----------



## Talagirl (Feb 24, 2013)

We enquired at Peyia Medical Clinic earlier this month and were informed that there is a one off fee of €15 to register and then €35 when you go for a consultation. Some things are included in the consultation fee and others are charged at additional cost. If you require an emergency appointment there is an additional €35 charge. 

Consultation fees at other clinics/hospitals vary from doctor to doctor and can be anything from €20 - €50. Follow up appointments may be charged at a reduced rate or at no charge. Tests such as X-Rays or Laboratory have their own financial structure and are separate to the consultation and there are 'packages'.

My husband needed his ears syringed for removal of wax and we were quoted between €20 - €50 for the procedure.

We always negotiate a fee before we have any tests/treatment because we pay ourselves (ie no private medical insurance). 

We see a GP for some medical matters, go to a clinic where there are specialists and in-patient facilities for others and also have the phone number for 24 hour home visits/ambulance service due to my particular health needs.


----------

